# [SOLVED] system bez firefoxa (jak to zrobić)

## zaq

gdy wpwisze emerge --update --deep --newuse world zawsze system chce instalować firefoxa w make.conf mam -firefoxLast edited by zaq on Sat Jun 02, 2007 12:17 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## mbar

czy to jest pytanie

----------

## zaq

 *mbar wrote:*   

> czy to jest pytanie

 

tak jak najbardziej

----------

## jabol

nie mozesz instalowac zadnych pakietow ktore od niego zaleza. W tym epiphany -> gnome. I tak dalej...

----------

## Poe

zobacz poprzez emerge -pvuD world co ci chce instalować firefoksa.

----------

## zaq

 *jabol wrote:*   

> nie mozesz instalowac zadnych pakietow ktore od niego zaleza. W tym epiphany -> gnome. I tak dalej...

  to wiem, dokładnie gnome-extra/yelp tego potrzebuje wcześniej w gnome-extra/yelp była flaga - firefox teraz jest nowszy ebuilid i nie ma flagi, ale czy da się to jakoś ominąć

----------

## noobah

Jak używasz gnome to zainstaluj jego okrojoną wersję gnome-light, środowisko będzie bez firefoxa i wielu innych programików, a jak którego z nich będziesz jednak potrzebował, to go sobie zemergujesz. Kde chyba też ma coś takiego i nazywa się to kde-base.

A tak poza tym, naucz zadawać pytania i pisać więcej szczegółów! APEL przeczytał ?? Ze zrozumieniem?? Coś mi się wydaje że nie.

----------

## zaq

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Jak używasz gnome to zainstaluj jego okrojoną wersję gnome-light, środowisko będzie bez firefoxa i wielu innych programików, a jak którego z nich będziesz jednak potrzebował, to go sobie zemergujesz. Kde chyba też ma coś takiego i nazywa się to kde-base.
> 
> A tak poza tym, naucz zadawać pytania i pisać więcej szczegółów! APEL przeczytał ??

 

1 właśnie że to gnome-light

2 tak przeczytał

----------

## cerbero

Jeśli nie używasz yelp-a

to możesz zrobić tak jak ja:

```

emerge -C gnome-extra/yelp

emerge -C gnome-base/gnome-light

emerge -uDNpv world

```

Poza yelpem żadna aplikacja gnome się nie odinstaluje, gnome-base/gnome-light to tylko metapakiet  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *cerbero wrote:*   

> Jeśli nie używasz yelp-a
> 
> to możesz zrobić tak jak ja:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

W wyniku tego nic ze zbioru "world" nie będzie zależało od większości tych pakietów GNOME-owych, w związku z czym nie będą one brane pod uwagę przez `emerge -uDN world` (Nie będą nigdy aktualizowane), a `emerge --depclean` słusznie uzna, że są niepotrzebne i będzie chciał je usunąć.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Odyn

Tez mialem podobny problem tylko, ze z pakietem libdvdcss. Nie chcialem miec tego pakietu w systemie. Jednak gdy chcialem zainstalowac dvdauthor ten pakiet byl wymagany (tak jak libdvdread). Zrobilem wiec tak:

1) cd /usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread --> jako, ze ten pakiet wymagal libdvdcss

2) zedytowalem plik libdvdread-0.9.7.ebuild i usunalm z tego pliku linijke odpowiadajaca za zaleznosci:

pisalo tak: DEPEND=">=media-libs/libdvdcss-1.1.1"

a ja zmienilem na: DEPEND=""

3) nastepnie trzeba bylo zaktualizowac plik Manifest wiec zrobilem tak:

ebuild libdvdread-0.9.7.ebuild manifest

4) mozna bylo instalowac dvdauthor bez libdvdcss

Moze i nie jest to dobry pomysl ale jakos ten problem ominalem  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

to juz przesada - modyfikowac ebuilda...

proponuje zapoznac sie z plikiem /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

----------

## cerbero

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W wyniku tego nic ze zbioru "world" nie będzie zależało od większości tych pakietów GNOME-owych, w związku z czym nie będą one brane pod uwagę przez `emerge -uDN world` (Nie będą nigdy aktualizowane), a `emerge --depclean` słusznie uzna, że są niepotrzebne i będzie chciał je usunąć.
> 
> Perduodu linkėjimus
> ...

 

jeśli chodzi o emerge -uDN world to nic takiego nie występuje, nie syncowałem portage chyba z miesiąc aż do dziś, oto wynik emerge -uDNpv world z uwzględnieniem wyłącznie aplikacji gnome:

```

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc (-ssl%*)" 713 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.8 [2.14.6] USE="X gdbm -debug" 757 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="gnutls hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc" 1,856 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc" 1,174 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc -eds" 2,630 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r1 [2.16.1] USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 414 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa hal -debug -eds" 1,979 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="branding esd ipv6 tcpd -debug" 668 kB

```

Nie chcę zaśmiecać forum i wklejać wszystkich pakietów z np. gnome-extra  :Wink: 

Co do emerge --depclean to faktycznie próbował odinstalować gnome-session, gnome-terminal i gnome-themes ale po ręcznym reemergowaniu tych pakietów przestał się pluć  :Wink: 

----------

## Odyn

 *quosek wrote:*   

> proponuje zapoznac sie z plikiem /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

 

Dziekuje bardzo!

tego caly czas szukałem  :Smile: 

Tylko nie "/etc/portage/profile/package.provided" a "/etc/make.profile/package.provided"

PS: Sorki za OT

----------

## quosek

nie - looknij do handbooka

to w make.profile jest zmieniane podczas synca  :Wink: 

----------

## zaq

 *quosek wrote:*   

> to juz przesada - modyfikowac ebuilda...
> 
> proponuje zapoznac sie z plikiem /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

 

dzieki za rozwiazanie

----------

